
Why We Started Staffjoy - philip1209
https://blog.staffjoy.com/2015/11/29/why-we-started-staffjoy/
======
philip1209
Hey all - I'm the author of this post. I thought it would be an interesting
article here because Staffjoy started as a college paper, then it became a
side project, then with the help of Y Combinator it became our full-time job.
If you have any questions, I'm happy to answer them.

